# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - maaliskuu 2017

## Rattivaunu

10.3.2017

Puolenpäivän aikoihin linjan 2 kalustona näytti olevan sähkökäyttöiset Solarikset TKL 13, 15 ja 16, samoin kuin hybridikäyttöinen Solaris TKL 12.

----------


## Elias

> 10.3.2017
> 
> Puolenpäivän aikoihin linjan 2 kalustona näytti olevan sähkökäyttöiset Solarikset TKL 13, 15 ja 16, samoin kuin hybridikäyttöinen Solaris TKL 12.


Ja kello 14.30 aikaan tuli vastaan Tuulensuun kohdalla pimeä sähköbussi hinaajan perässä vaihteeksi Pyynikintorin suuntaan. Kas kun ei varikolle päin ollut menossa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja kello 14.30 aikaan tuli vastaan Tuulensuun kohdalla pimeä sähköbussi hinaajan perässä vaihteeksi Pyynikintorin suuntaan. Kas kun ei varikolle päin ollut menossa?


Mahtoiko olla TKL 13? Sen latauksessa taisi olla jotain häikkää noin tuntia ennen havaintoajankohtaasi.

----------


## Eppu

Tänään 20.3. siirtyi linjan 14 reitti Tammelan puistokadulle väistäen ratikkatyömaata. Reitti kulkee nyt Pohjolankatua molempiin suuntiin. Saukkolan pysäkki keskustaan päin sai poikkeuspaikan Hotelli Kaupin edestä mikä on varsin positiivinen juttu, koska ko. pysäkkipari lienee alueen käytetyin.

----------


## killerpop

27.3. TKL #51/8

----------

